# jig tipped with shrimp on the surf



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i saw a guy online using this to catch a variety of fish. was wondering how I would rig such a thing. do i just freeline it out there and jig? or do i use a weight? 

and do these work?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs in the Surf*

Yes; jigs do work!

I fish with them without a 'sweetener' but I've seen people tip the jig with a small piece of shrimp or cut bait. Just large enough to not interfere with the jig's action. It can't hurt; in fact; it may help!

Fish the jig normally; letting it fall to the bottom then retrieve in short hops all the way to your feet. Hits sometimes occur right in the wash. Be alert! C2


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

how are you able to cast the jig out into the wind on the surf though? is there a weight i need to tie on there to give it distance?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting Jigs*



stevesmi said:


> how are you able to cast the jig out into the wind on the surf though? is there a weight i need to tie on there to give it distance?


If the wind is high, I will go to a tandem rig with heavier jigs. C2


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> how are you able to cast the jig out into the wind on the surf though? is there a weight i need to tie on there to give it distance?



A jig is the weight. If it's blowing 30 mph out of the south, probably too rough to fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Jigs*



JoeZ said:


> A jig is the weight. If it's blowing 30 mph out of the south, probably too rough to fish.


Damned near too rough for any kind of fishing. 

You're correct that the jig is the weight, but not in all cases.

There are ways and means of adding weight to jig rigs. C2


----------

